# Just bought a new BIG smoker need advise



## fmfa0801 (Jun 1, 2013)

I have used electric smokers in the past. I just bought a trailer with double smokers on it. I was thinking about adding a fire box to each smoker. Just looking on opinions on what is the best way to set this up. I have heard about reverse flow but don't know how they work. What you would guys do?


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 1, 2013)

Dude, that's a steal and a half imo.   I picture adding 2 fireboxes and adding onto the trailer to make room for them.  Yes doing reverse flow is a great idea.  Reverse flow will give you more even heat, radiant and a convection heat.  

Can't wait to see the finished product....Great pick up!


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 1, 2013)

reverseflowsmoker.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ Jun 1, 2013


----------



## fmfa0801 (Jun 1, 2013)

Yea I thought it was a steal too.  All I have to do is a lil sanding and paint.  

That's for the info and pics. After researching, I see that the reverse flow looks like a good idea. Is there formula or ratio on making the heat plate and fire box for the reverse flow (gap, size and airflow hole...)


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 1, 2013)

http://www.feldoncentral.com/bbqcalculator.html


----------



## daveomak (Jun 1, 2013)

Looks like they were heated with propane.....  That would be an easy mod to fire with wood..... 

Dave


----------



## fmfa0801 (Jun 2, 2013)

The guy I bought it from used charcole with wood inside


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 2, 2013)

fmfa0801 said:


> The guy I bought it from used charcole with wood inside


That's what i figured...those will be pretty nice reverse flows when it's all said and done.  You have some work ahead but it'll be worth it.


----------



## fmfa0801 (Jun 2, 2013)

I sanded and paint the whole smoker and trailer today. I need to apply a second coat. I bought the 2,000 degree engine paint in flat black. We will see how good it holds up. 

 In order to do a reverse flow I would  have to cut both tanks off the trailer then rotate them 180 degrees so that the smoke stack is at the rear of the trailer. I do not want or have enough room for 2 fire boxes on the front of the trailer and it would also be to close to the vehicle hooked up. 

I'm new with the reverse flow but what if I added the fire box in the rear of the trailer (opposite of the smoke stack) and did two plates for the reverse flow?? So I wouldn't have to rotate the two tanks 180 degrees

I'll try to explain. 
The first plate would allow the heat/smoke travel from the fire box to the smoke stack end, go up through and hit the second plate directing the heat/smoke towards the other end (back to the fire box side) then up through to where the cooking grates are. 

Would that idea work? Am I complicating things even more by doing this? Lets hear some ideas on what I should do. Thanks


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 2, 2013)

There is no need to rotate anything....just because fire boxes are typically on the right side of cooking chambers there is no reason why it can't be on the left side, the smoke and heat doesn't care if it's going left or right. 

I'm no welding expert but  I'd assume you can add on to the front of the trailer (vehicle side) to make room for fire boxes.   You can build a FB and connect it with a round pipe angled up into the smoker.  I'm not an engineer but know for sure it would work.  There are plenty of big build guys on here that can guide you on the right path. 

You can also cut your smoker off of the trailer and do the 180 then have the FB on the right side....6 of 1 or half dozen of the other.


----------



## ribwizzard (Jun 3, 2013)

Id hang the firebox off of the rear, moving the smoke stack is really the small part of the rebuild. Probably have to move the axle back to adjust for tongue weight.


----------



## fmfa0801 (Jun 3, 2013)

I would rather not extend the trailer. I plan on upgrading the trailer in the future. Also I really don't want to move the smoke stack. So would the two plate reverse flow idea work?


----------



## rlk438 (Jun 3, 2013)

You need way to clean out reverse flow and drain grease. I would do it right the first time. Do you need both or could you make two and sell one to get part of your money back on conversion. For trailer upgrade look at heavy boat trailers. I got a 2 axel one for 300. Might do better if you look longer, drive farther. 

Just my .02 worth


----------



## ribwizzard (Jun 4, 2013)

I dont like the ideal of two plate reverse, A= it will take up a lot of room to allow for proper air flow, B= Your kind of doing the same thing as a conventional smoker, it might even the temp somewhat, but the heat will exit same side as firebox .. concentrating the heat at that end again.

There is nothing wrong with a conventional off set smoker, why dont you just design a good tuning plate for it instead?


----------



## dwsmith43 (Jun 4, 2013)

Great find. I would just shop around for a trailer upgrade. Give us lots of play by play pics of your mods. Have fun.


----------



## dewetha (Jun 4, 2013)

instead of removing the smoke stacks can you just pull the tanks off and reverse them?


----------



## buttburner (Jun 4, 2013)

Ribwizzard said:


> I dont like the ideal of two plate reverse, A= it will take up a lot of room to allow for proper air flow, B= Your kind of doing the same thing as a conventional smoker, it might even the temp somewhat, but the heat will exit same side as firebox .. concentrating the heat at that end again.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with a conventional off set smoker, why dont you just design a good tuning plate for it instead?


I agree completely.


----------



## fmfa0801 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I am going to wait until I can find a bigger flat bed trailer and when I have extra $$. I want more room for coolers, storage and a grill. I will mount the tanks the other way to do a reverse flow. For now I'm gona enjoy it how it is. 

Here is the finished paint job using 2,000 degree header paint. We will see how good it holds up. 

I added some lump charcole and hickory chunks. This was the first time using it. The temps maintained a consent 225-250 degrees even with opening the lids a lot and leaving them open. I'm pretty happy with that.


----------



## ribwizzard (Jun 8, 2013)

You know, thats not a bad looking cooker, If you wanting something different, instead of trying to rebuild it, you might want to just re sell it for more than you paid and put the money towards what it is you want.

But at the same time, Im looking at it thinking how easy it would be to add the firebox to the back and move the axle back to adjust the weight. If it were mine, I'd just add a firebox to the left side cooker, then thow two pipe burners into the right side cooker. Once the axle is pushed all the way to the rear of the trailer, there would be room for wood racks under the outer front of both tanks, installing the expanded metal under the trailer frame and adding a short railing above the frame. A good size firebox should even the weight good enough and that trailer looks plenty sturdy to handle it.

Or, Id find me another small trailer and turn it into two smokers I could sell for about $2000.00 a piece, have at the most another $1000.00 ($500 for trailer and $250 a piece to add fireboxes to each one) in them and double my money.

Any way you look at it, there is a lot you could do with this one, and only have a grand in it, you cant loose.


----------



## jtrainor56 (Jun 15, 2013)

I was on ebay and came across a setup like toys but a bit larger. They have the FB at the front. Here is the link if you're interested. ~ Joe

Joe, we are trying to  put an end to links to other sites.... Dave

My apologies Dave.  ~Joe


----------



## tsquared bbq (Jul 12, 2013)

No no no, this only aplies in the northern hemisphere! The rotation of the earth will be impacted, you MUST have the fire on the right as you face the cooker!

I kid of course, I so couldn't resist.

--T


----------

